# How long can I cure Canadian bacon?



## pmorton62 (Oct 8, 2018)

The reason for asking is the last Saturday in September I started curing 2 pork loins.  I got them vacuum sealed.  Then on may way to the family room level refrigerator I fell and ruptured the quadricep tendon in my knee.  I was planning on curing for 2 weeks and then cold smoke, but surgery is this Thursday.  I am currently in an immobilizer and after surgery I will be immobilized for at least another 6 weeks.  I told my wife she will probably have to smoke it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2018)

I would rinse them and then freeze smoking later. Rinsing to remove the cure.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2018)

Check to see your fridge is below 38F...  then have your wife throw them in the smoker the weekend of the 20th...   If that won't work,    let them finish curing... then throw in the freezer...  rinsing at that point is OK.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm in the "Let finish curing, and then freeze until you're able.

Sorry to hear about your injuries!!
Prayers sent !!

Bear


----------



## pmorton62 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the quick replies.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2018)

What cure recipe did you use?


----------



## pmorton62 (Jan 5, 2019)

As an update, I cured them for 3 weeks, at which point I froze them until the first week of December.  I thawed them and then smoked them.  Turned out great.  Also, as of Wednesday I am free of the brace and can descend stair almost normally. (I tell people the only time I am normal is when I am standing...if you ever had physics you should be laughing.)  Ascending the stairs normally will have to wait until I gain more strength in my thigh muscle.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2019)

Glad to see your back up and at it.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2019)

pmorton62 said:


> As an update, I cured them for 3 weeks, at which point I froze them until the first week of December.  I thawed them and then smoked them.  Turned out great.  Also, as of Wednesday I am free of the brace and can descend stair almost normally. (I tell people the only time I am normal is when I am standing...if you ever had physics you should be laughing.)  Ascending the stairs normally will have to wait until I gain more strength in my thigh muscle.




So I guess you're still on IR, and won't be suited up for the Super Bowl???

Glad you & your CB are doing Great !!

Bear


----------



## pmorton62 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm a Cleveland fan, so I guess I'll have to wait til next year.  (That gets old saying that all my life.)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

pmorton62 said:


> I'm a Cleveland fan, so I guess I'll have to wait til next year.  (That gets old saying that all my life.)



Could be worse you could be an Oriole fan. 

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2019)

pmorton62 said:


> I'm a Cleveland fan, so I guess I'll have to wait til next year.  (That gets old saying that all my life.)




Don't feel bad, I said that for 50 years!!!

Bear


----------



## pmorton62 (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't feel bad, I said that for 50 years!!!

I'm 56.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2019)

pmorton62 said:


> Don't feel bad, I said that for 50 years!!!
> 
> I'm 56.




I'm 70, but I didn't start caring that much about the Eagles until I was about 20, and in the Army.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 8, 2019)

crazymoon Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

